# Surface Pro 7 i5 performance



## sundrowned (Nov 7, 2020)

I recently bought the i5 8gb pro 7. I'm slightly disappointed with it. Score loading times are slow. And the app in general is slightly temperamental at times. 

Performance on my desktop and a similarly spec'd laptop to the surface are much better. 

Does anyone else experience this? 

Want to make sure it's not an issue with the device.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 7, 2020)

sundrowned said:


> I recently bought the i5 8gb pro 7. I'm slightly disappointed with it. Score loading times are slow. And the app in general is slightly temperamental at times.
> 
> Performance on my desktop and a similarly spec'd laptop to the surface are much better.
> 
> ...


loading time? I find that there's definitely a lag when the 'home' page comes up. I have a habit of duplicating my scores and changing the dates. This selection and duplication process takes time for the software to reproduce.


----------

